# best insomnia strain. most listed wins.



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Need a good strain to get for insomnia. I currently am not in a mmj state or i would have a card. til i get to one, i need a good strain to grow to help my insomnia. Been on restoril 15mg then to restoril 22.5mg, they dont help, bud does. just need a good strong kind that will do the job.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 18, 2009)

i will definately be watching this thread also, lol. been on ambien and Lunesta and all they do is give me problems, only thing that has helped is the green lol and right now its 4am so you can see my problem too lol


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

if anyone replys to this i would recomend this bud, but from what i have heard it is immpossible to get it anymore

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38191


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah sme here green machine, except my sleep medicine does nothing but make me feel good and happy like some loritabs would(sorry if thats rule breaking) especially if i smoke some bud with it. but madhatter, ill check that out real quick.

i heard on super high me that the purple buds are the type that put you to sleep so maybe finding a damn powerful purple type bud. but idk what all there is or thc levels.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

that is my fav combo and yea it is a rule, no drugs sept pot. (had to study up on the rules cuz i kept breaking them) i think other organic drugs should be able to be talked about (things that dont need to be cooked or prossessed-just pluck and eat/smoke) the innocent drugs ( if you can call any drug innocent lol )



			
				schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> ..... but make me feel good and happy like some loritabs would(sorry if thats rule breaking) especially if i smoke some bud with it.....


Im sure if you look enough or wait long enough you will find the info you crave. the p.p. bud i was asking about in that other thread was supposedly named for the fact that it stunned your whole body so i would think if you could get ahold of some paralizer seeds you would be set for a good sleep.



			
				schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> i heard on super high me that the purple buds are the type that put you to sleep so maybe finding a damn powerful purple type bud. but idk what all there is or thc levels.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2009)

themadhatter said:
			
		

> if anyone replys to this i would recomend this bud, but from what i have heard it is immpossible to get it anymore
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38191


 
No such strain, the term *'pinconning paralyzer' *comes from here ...




> Larry Myers was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 1980, when he woke up to numbness in his limbs one morning while on his honeymoon in California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 18, 2009)

IMO I would recommend any good indica or predominantly indica that was allowed to mature until the trichs went amber. Take a few bong hits, then take a few more, then fall asleep. 

Also maybe try eating some pot as this will have different effects than smoking and could make you very tired, there are some great recipes in the marijuana cuisine section right on this site. Effen posted a really good but really simple recipe, but I will warn you, beware. Follow his directions and do not over do it, trust me, you are probably not the exception that needs to over do it, unless you have crappy pot.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol, pinconning paralyzer was a type of bud he grew. but im not sure how id like that take a few rips out of the bong and want to take another bud i wouldnt be able to move. lol what if i didnt make it to my bed in time hahahaha. eh, doubt it straight drops you and makes you paralyzed. probably just a damn strong indica that makes you feel paralyzed. which would be good.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah that **** i was taking would do the same, then when i did fall asleep i was very restless and would sleep walk alot lol... right now i am growing abagseed strain i have dubbed "bedtime"... it is from the seeds of the only weed that i buy that actually would knock me out after a blunt or bong pack.. she 25 days flower today..


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 18, 2009)

9-10 week harvest hashplant makes me rrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeaaalllllll.......sleepZzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah them sleep meds. they dont work like they need to ever.


ill probably check into the hash plant


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 3, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> yeah sme here green machine, except my sleep medicine does nothing but make me feel good and happy like some loritabs would(sorry if thats rule breaking) especially if i smoke some bud with it. but madhatter, ill check that out real quick.
> 
> i heard on super high me that the purple buds are the type that put you to sleep so maybe finding a damn powerful purple type bud. but idk what all there is or thc levels.



Many strong indicas will knock you out. Purple strains I've also heardwill do it. I've heard white strains can make you pass out too. White widow, White Rhino, white berry, etc, etc.


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well I got insomnia too, I was just reading a post on hear yesterday can't remembers who's post it was, but they were growing master kush probably works better than any pills would.


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 3, 2009)

The first time I smoked white widow was with my boss only took 3-4 good hits then he dropped me off. I was feeling great untill I found a bench in the park sat down to smoke a cig then three hours later a nice old man woke me up cause it was close to dark. not a good place in jersey to be sleeping lol.. He was like ya i heard you snoring over there. so ya white widow.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 3, 2009)

White rhino is the best sleep med I have right now. Aurora indica is good too.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes  i have Nirvana's Master Kush on the way. should be here by friday. heard it is a very potent strain and can put you on your butt... we will see


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 3, 2009)

eh, i think ill go for white widow or master kush both sound great. probably white widow though.


----------



## lizard (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm bipolar with avery bad running mind it only stops when i smoke good indica
or indica dom  if i smoke stiva i' all over the map my ind slows down but my body goes nuts and sleep aids shut my body down but not my mind wich is was keeps me up any way out of meds rambling on i'd say good indica that always works for me if real desparate niquil lol good luck to ya 
                                                                                              Lizard


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 28, 2009)

I would just take the strongest marijuana strain you can find (WW, Jack Herer, etc.), and then grow it until you see lots of amber trichs and then harvest.  It will give you the strong body stone that will make you sleepy.


----------



## SMOK3R (Mar 29, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> White rhino is the best sleep med I have right now. Aurora indica is good too.



Ya I grow Rhino specifically for that reason and it floors me.  

Best advice I could give ya though is to jump on a site like dope-seedsDOTcom and do some serious research.  Any seedbank worth ordering from gives descriptions of their strains.


----------

